# Human eye focal length and f#?



## DIRT (May 11, 2005)

Sooooo,  What IS the focal length and f-stop range of the human eye?  Im soo bored at work right now,  please humor me.


----------



## oriecat (May 11, 2005)

Try here
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18473


----------



## hobbes28 (May 11, 2005)

50mm and f11...so "they" say.   Been bored the same way plenty of times before.


----------



## DIRT (May 11, 2005)

WOW,  i never saw that post... im an eeediot,  oh well you guys rip.


----------



## hobbes28 (May 11, 2005)

I hadn't seen it either...


----------

